

Facebook barely holding 50% line (19.01) - veyron
http://www.google.com/finance?q=N:FB

======
rnernento
I don't know why I love watching the Facebook stock sink so much, I know it's
probably bad for the tech industry as a whole.

Facebook is so mediocre and this is right in line.

~~~
veyron
that 50% line is important -- many investors who bought at the IPO price on
margin will have 0 equity left in that position (borrowing half using RegT
margin)

